# Bunny eating other bunny's whiskers?



## tmdegenstien (Oct 8, 2005)

The other day we noticed that our buns seemed tohave short whiskers here and there. Then tonight, we saw what appearedto be one bunny eating/chewing on another bun's whiskers! 

What is the deal with this? Poor little buns! What should we do?



-Teri


----------



## Shuu (Oct 8, 2005)

Nothing. I'ts not hurting them and it's highly unlikely you'll be able to stop it.


----------



## Bunnybarn123 (Oct 10, 2005)

HaHa, 

That is too funny, we have a dog that when she comes in the house chewsthe whisker's off all our cats if she can catch them. For awhile whenthey were little kittens tey had no whisker's at all.

Pam


----------



## ruka (Oct 10, 2005)

Ouch! Do your cats have a funny walk? I heardthat if a cat's whiskers are damaged, it throws off its balance. That'swhere their nerves are too... right?

I don't think my girls eat each other's whiskers, but I think theygroom each other so much, they don't give those little whiskers achance!


----------



## hoppy (Oct 10, 2005)

hehe... that must be a cute site tosee. I don't believe that their are nerves in catswhiskers. I don't know about balance but I think the whiskersare for touching. As a cat tries to crawl through the spaceit feels with its whiskers. The whiskers allow it to know ifthe body will fit in the space or just the head. At leastthat's what someone told me.


----------



## pamnock (Oct 10, 2005)

*ruka wrote:*


> Ouch! Do your cats have a funny walk? I heard that if acat's whiskers are damaged, it throws off its balance. That's wheretheir nerves are too... right?




You'll find that myth debunked on the cat fanciers website . . .

http://www.cfainc.org/articles/myths-facts.html


----------



## HazelSocks (Nov 4, 2005)

I was just going to post about this! My buckSocks does this to my doe Hazel. She doesn't seem to like it at all. Iwant them to be friends but I don't want Hazel to lose all her whiskers!


----------



## tmdegenstien (Nov 4, 2005)

I know what you mean! Our little boys chew eachother's whiskers, and the one's are down to little stubs!  I guessthe only thing that will stop it is separation.


----------



## Kricket (Nov 4, 2005)

I thought this was possible! When Iadopted my male bunny, he had many, many short whiskers on his leftside, hence the name, Shorty. :colors:


----------



## JimD (Nov 7, 2005)

Brindle used to chew Benji's whiskers off if thecages were too close together. We have to keep their cages a few inchesapart. It didn't seem to bother Benji, but he sure looked funny untilthey grew back.

~Jim


----------



## sunnybunny (Nov 7, 2005)

Sunny had a stuffed rabbit that she waswrestling/playing with but we had to take it away because she waschewing on the plastic whiskers constantly. 

I'll have to cut the whiskers off so she can have her playmate back.


----------

